# Make the whining stop!!!



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We've had our lab mix for over a year now (she just turned 4) and she's been great, excellent house manners... no real issues... other than her incessant whining! She's not hurt or scared or anxious, it's just a spoiled brat whine when we've stopped paying attention to her or left the room... If we leave the room she continues to whine for us to come back rather than just follow us to the new room... If she wants up on the couch she stares and whines until we give her permission and then she shuts up... If she wants a treat, she sits in the kitchen and whines...
I was thinking of getting a citronella anti-bark collar but was wondering if that would irritate other dogs around her as well?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is a whiner dog too. its gone past annoying to just thoroughly ticking me off. the citronella would bother the other dogs and from what i've heard and been told (we consider one for Riley), they dont really work. I guess it depends on who you ask. You could give it a shot. All else, it'll be a mosquito free zone!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bark collar would not sense the whines. 

Whenever she whines to be let up on the couch, do not let her up no matter how annoying the whining is, it only reinforces the behavior. That's the same for a treat. If she is whining for attention, ignore her. If ignoring doesn't work, say 'NO' or whatever other word you use to tell her she is doing something unacceptable.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does she eventually get her way after enough you've had enough whining?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Does she eventually get her way after enough you've had enough whining?


When I've had enough whining I'm usually ready to kick her across the highway, not give her treats!! LOL (but I see what you're saying)
We've tried ignoring her, distracting her, yelling at her but she's relentless. She's even doing it right now because she wants to walk across a carpet that Jax is blocking (even though the room is 15 feet wide)!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think whining is a sign of anxiety or an outlet for energy that needs release. Onyx whines out of anxiety, Karlo whines when he needs to get out and let it out(his energy). 
Kacie only softly whines when she sees one of the cats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Jane. We had a foster that whined non stop. He even whined in his sleep. In my vet's words, he was neurotic. I feel your pain. I have no advice for you.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I think whining is a sign of anxiety or an outlet for energy that needs release. Onyx whines out of anxiety, Karlo whines when he needs to get out and let it out(his energy).


:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How much mental and physical stimulation is he getting everyday? As mentioned, it could just be a sign of not getting enough.

If healthy and exercised, I wouldn't yell or even acknowledge the whining if I were you and as hard as that may seem. Letting him get his way when whining is probably only going to make things worse. 

How long has this type of behavior been going on? How often and how long per day? Does he do it during specific times of the day? How does he eventually stop? Any specific patterns?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I think it's her way of communicating... Picture those annoying whining children in the mall whose parents are somehow immune To it (or deaf) lol.
Oddly enough when she's nervous, she doesn't make a peep, it's when she gets comfortable that she starts... 
We're at the dog park for probably 2 hours a day total (it's behind our house) and she doesn't really play with toys. She mainly likes attention from other dogs or people which she gets plenty of. 
She's terrified of lightning also so I have a suspicion her prior family inadvertently encouraged the whiney behavior and being scared of the thunder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A dog with fears has anxiety. I would address that because it is usually related. When she is nervous, she is busy being nervous, when relaxed the whine will pacifiy her somewhat. (put a ball in her mouth to chew on, and she'd quiet, but she isn't into toys as you've posted)

Onyx is very similar, and I place her behavior to her allergies to dustmites. She is constantly uncomfortable, poor thing.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If she's not into ball because I hear there are labs who are not ball crazy try a bone and confine her to a different room than your in. I would completely isolate her when she whined and ignore her until she stops unless she is honestly filled with anxiety in which this method would make things worse. If she's just spoiled though the message will be sent that this behavior gets her zero acknowledgement and she will stop. My lab was a whiney attention hog until I began gating him in the kitchen when he wouldn't be quiet. It took maybe 2 weeks and the whining stopped. He's still an attention ***** don't get me wrong, but when I say kitchen he goes to the kitchen and lays down on his own


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

It sounds like she is using whining as a form of communication. It has worked for her in the past, so she is continuing. Whining=I get what I want.

I also agree with Jane, Bison whines a lot when I miss a couple days in a row of exercise. A good walk, fetch session, or obedience training session usually helps tremendously.

Couple thoughts...try some regular exercise and also teaching some other ways for her to ask for what she wants. For example, you could teach her to put a paw on the couch to ask permission to sit with you or sit to ask for a cookie.

Added: I like Zoeys mom's idea for creating a negative association with whining. That makes Whining=seporation from the family.


----------

